# V-Boost



## Hooked (3/11/19)

​
*V-BOOST – PURE CAFFEINE ENERGY BOOST*
*(Local - Pretoria) *

*Flavour Description: *
Cappuccino flavoured

*Purchased from:* Directly from V-Boost as per private arrangement.
*Manufactured by:* V-Boost
*Price:* Retail price is R150/30ml

*Nic:* 1%
*CAFFEINE: 5%*

*My comments*: 

*DO NOT VAPE THIS JUICE IF YOU ARE ALLERGIC TO NUTS.* There is a warning on the box in the fine print, which states that this juice *“May contain traces of nuts.” *



​

This statement could easily be overlooked as the print is very small and especially if one doesn’t usually read the blurb (Many people don’t. I met someone recently who didn’t even know what nic strength he was vaping). The warning should be prominent, given the potential gravity of an allergic reaction to nuts.

Although V-Boost is cappuccino-flavoured, one must bear in mind that it’s a caffeine juice, not a coffee per se. Thus, my evaluation will be based on the effect of the caffeine.

Apparently 6ml of V-Boost is equal to a cup of coffee. Perfect! My coffee mod, the iJust3, has a 6ml tank, so I can vape my caffeine at the same time as drinking it. What a way to start the day, wouldn’t you agree?

Now, to answer the vital question. Does it work? Does it increase energy? Yes, it does – under certain circumstances.

I vaped it in three different ways.

First, I mixed it half-half with other coffee juice. There was no increase in energy.

Then, I vaped it “neat” i.e. on its own, taking a puff every now, in between vaping other coffee juice in another mod. Again, there was no increase in energy.

Finally, I vaped it “neat” again, but this time I more-or-less chain-vaped throughout the day and yes, it did indeed increase my energy! Not that it gave me wings, no, it was more subtle than that. 

The most noticeable for me was that I didn’t feel the need for my usual afternoon power-nap. However, it didn’t prevent me from falling asleep at night.

I think everyone would experience a different effect, just as they do to coffee.

As far as flavour is concerned, it has a light, pleasant cappuccino flavour. It’s nothing exciting, but then I didn’t expect it to be. As I said at the beginning, this is a caffeine juice, not a coffee per se.

I vaped it in my usual coffee mod, the iJust3 as well as the Nord. The only difference was that the flavour in the Nord was much weaker. That is to be expected, since it has a 0.6ohm coil, compared to the 0.15ohm in the iJust3.

Would I buy this juice again: Yes, I would! It will come in handy for when I drive long-distance.

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

and

SMOK Nord
Coil: 0.6ohm

*Coffee Review #135*

​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (3/11/19)

5% Caffeine is not pure caffeine. 100% caffeine is pure caffeine. Just saying.
Also, I'd be careful of this. Do some research first.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/11/19)

@Hooked


----------



## Hooked (4/11/19)

vicTor said:


> @Hooked



Something you want to say @vicTor?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (4/11/19)

Hooked said:


> Something you want to say @vicTor?



not really ma'am , just bringing it to your attention

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/11/19)

vicTor said:


> not really ma'am , just bringing it to your attention



Much appreciated @vicTor !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

